# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  دراسة جدوى لمحل عبايات في مركز تجاري بقلمـ نواعم الصغيرة

## نواعم الصغيرة

دراسة جدوى لمحل عبايات في مركز تجاري بقلمـ نواعم الصغيرة



فكرة المشروع:

بيع وتفصيل عبايات بأسعار منافسة ترضي الزبائن مع تقديم خدمة دقيقة وموديلات عصرية.


التفاصيل والأفكار الفرعية للمشروع:

1- دراسة للموقع: زيارة عدة أماكن مثال ( مركز أبوهيل في دبي – مركز عهود في الشارقة ) لأنه هذه الأماكن تعد من أفضل تجمعات تفصيل العبايات وبيعها من منظوري الشخصي. بالإضافة إلى التعرف على أسعار الأيجار. عن الأسعار إذا اخترت أبوهيل مثلا لأنه موقعه استراتيجي حصلت بعد البحث فالإنترنت على غرفة للعرض بقيمة 150,000 درهم ايجار من موقع Abu Hail Property.

http://www.bayut.com/dubai_abu_hail_...nt-5596-1.html

2- دراسة للسوق الحالي فالدولة خاصة في المنطقة التي سوف يتم فتح محل التأجير فيها وذلك عن طريق زيارة المحلات المجاورة، زيارة المحلات ذا سمعة جيدة وزيارة المحلات المنافسة. بالإضافة إلى تصفح الإنترنت والسوق الإمراتي الإلكتروني خاصة في هذا المجال.

3- دراسة الخامات المتوفرة وغير متوفرة فالدولة وذلك عن طريق الذهاب لمحلات القطع ( مثال الأماكن في دبي: مركز البستان – سوق نايف – مركز بن سوقات ) والفائدة من ذلك هو الدراية واكتساب الخبرة في مجال القطع والأسعار في السوق. وسوف أستهدف سوق نايف بدبي لأنه يجمع بين الكلف والقطع وغيرها من مستلزمات الخياطه بالمفرق والجملة.

4- دراسة للأدوات المستخدمة والأيدي العاملة. وذلك عن طريق الذهاب إلى محلات استيراد العمالة وايجاد خياطين ذو خبره. بالإضافة إلى مصدر الأدوات المستعملة من مكائن خياطه، خيوط، كلف، قطع وغيرها من مستلزمات الصناعة.

5- دراسة السعر وذلك يرتبط مع دراسة البضاعة والخامات المتوفرة عن طريق دراسة السوق الحالي وأسعار المحلات المختلفة وأيضا سعر البضاعة الأصلية المعروضة للأجار. بالإضافة إلى تثمين سعر العباءة من حيث الجهد والموديل.

6- دراسة مدى طلب البضاعة فالسوق وذلك عن طريق استبيان فالإنترنت، استقصاء ميداني، قراءة مقالات، استفسار الأخوات المتمرسات في هذا المجال، الناس الحائطة بك مثل الأهل.
الإستعانه بـ هذا الموقع لتسهيل عملية جرد المعلومات: www.surveymonkey.com

7- دراسة أجور العاملين ومكان السكن. من المهم ضمان راحة العمال المجلوبين وذلك بأخذ عين الإعتبار للسكن والمواصلات. وفي هذه الحالة إذا اخترنا سكن قريب لهم من العمل مثال ( شقة في بناية قريبة من أبوهيل ) أو إذا كانوا من الجنسية الفلبينية سأسكنهم فالمنزل في ملحق.


تفاصيل أخرى:

الفئة المستهدفة: النساء خصوصا وجميع الفئات عموما.
الميزانية: 2500000 درهم إماراتي.
المنافسون: محلات تفصيل العبايات في المركز.
الإدارة:
المدير العام – نواعم الصغيرة
الخياطين والقصاصين: عدد 3 خياييط أجر كل أحد منهم 1000 درهم ( دوام يوم كامل ).
المسوؤل والمحاسب: عدد عامل واحد أمين 1500 درهم.
فلبينية أو هندية: لقياس النساء والتفاهم معهم 600 درهم.
الرخصة التجارية من بلدية دبي.


أدوات التشغيل:

سوف أقسم هذا القسم إلى عدة أقسام:

أ‌- قطع خام العبايات
الميزانية 10000 درهم
طاقتين قطعة ندى من سوق نايف.
طاقتين حرير ياباني من سوق نايف.
طاقتين انترنت من سوق نايف.
طاقتين صالونة من سوق نايف.
أربع طاقات من دجى الليل للشيلة.

ب‌- أدوات الخياطة
الميزانية 6000 درهم
مكائن الخياطة عدد 3 من ebay وقيمة مكينة الخياطة على حسب الماركة والخيارات حدود الـ 400+ درهم المجموع 1200 درهم.
خيوط بألوان
دانتيلات ملونه
خرز وفصوص سوارافيسكي
شرائط.

ج- ديكور المحل
الميزانية 20000 ألف
طولات للعرض
كراسي للزبائن
طولات الخياطة
علاقات العبايات
غرفة قياس
إضاءة وغيرها

د- أدوات المحاسبة
دفتر فواتير
خزنة
بزنس كارد
أكياس وحافظات العبايا.


الترويج:

بوسترات وبين الأهل والأصدقاء وسوف أخصص 1000 درهم لذلك


تم بحمد الله  :Smile:  حقوق الطبع محفوظه عند نواعم الصغيرة من منتدى سيدات الإمارات

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## الحياة كفاح

ماشاء الله رفع للفائده

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

ما شاء الله بيارك الرحمن جزاج الله خير حبيبتي على الدراسة وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد منها والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## مبروكين

يزاج الله خير

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

يعطيج العافية الغالية .. و تسلم ايدج 

و ان شاء الله يستفيدون منها الخوات أصحاب الشأن ..

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة

تسلمون على الردود الطيبة وإن شاء الله بقدم دراسات جدوى ثانية للأخوات

----------


## باص العين

ما شاءلله عليج بس كيف موضوع الرخصة في بلدية العين 

وكم تكلف..؟؟ ماعندي أي خلفية عن هالسوالف

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة

لو تتصلين أو اطرشين ايميل حقكم بيعطونج الخبر الأكيد عن الرخصة  :Smile:

----------


## maithooo

الغاليه؟ راس المال 25 مليون؟ والا انا ما اشوف؟ يزاج الله الف خير عالمجهود

----------


## ملاك_ad

> الغاليه؟ راس المال 25 مليون؟ والا انا ما اشوف؟ يزاج الله الف خير عالمجهود

----------


## جرح ونه

مشكوره ..

والله يعطيج العاافيه ..

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة

2,500,000

مليونين وخمسمية ألف طبعا هاذي الدراسة مسويتنها على أساس المسابقة اللي كانت الإخت نجمة الفجر 2000 حاطتنها فتقيدت بهالمبلغ على أساس الميزانية والسموحه  :Smile:

----------


## طعم الثلج

مشكووورة

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة

> مشكووورة


العفو اختي

----------


## الكـــــاذي

الله يوفق الجميع...

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة

> الله يوفق الجميع...


بإذن الله  :Smile:

----------


## ¯`•.شوق_دبي¯`•.

*ماشاءالله عليج
كفيتي ووفيتي بالدقه بعد
موفقه ان شاءالله*

----------


## بنت+_*الكويت

السلام عليكم اختي يعطيج العافيه كفيتي ووفيتي

بس بالامارات الاسعار جدا غاليه وليش كل هالميزانيه بس عشان تفتحين محل عبي

وبغيت اسأل انا دشيت موقع ابو الهيل ومافهمت يعني انتي تأجرين غرفة عرض ب 150.000 شهريا او سنويا ياريت تفيدني بهالموضوع وليش حاطين شقق وغرف بصراحه مافهمت شي 

ويعطيج العافيه حبيبتي ماقصرتي

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة

سكن الموظفين بيكون في شقه وإلا ينامون فالمحل؟  :Smile:  أسولف

كنت أدور على موقع موجود فالحقيقة وأسعار فيوم سويت سيرج حصلت غرفة لعرض العبي ب 150 ألف سنوي الإيجار

إن شاء الله شرحتلج بالطريقة المفهومه  :Smile:

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة



----------


## um sheikha

عزيزتي 
مليونين وخمسمية الف وايد على محل عبي وخاصه أذا كنت مبتدء .. وكم بيكون المردود المادي في الشهر مع كل هالمنافسين إليه في السوق ,, ولا من وين بدفع رواتب وأجار وكافة المصاريف الشهريه .
عزيزتي أنا درست دراسة الجدوى وأكنت أسوي مشاريع ومن دراسة الجدوى يبين عندي أذا المشروع 
فاشل أو لا .
أذا مشروع أنا سويته كان يكلف خمسمية ألف درهم وبعد دراسة الجدوى طلع المشروع فاشل في ظل المنافسين إلي حوليه وكان المردود الشهري كوني مبتدئه قليل جداً في ظل إلي بدفعه شهرياً وطلع المشروع فاشل مع أنه مفيد لشريحه من المجتمع ونادر وجوده .
فما بالج بمشروع محل عبي والمنافسين تارسين الدنيا والمبلغ مليونين وخمسمية ألف.
فايدة دراسة الجدوى للمشاريع علشان الواحد أو الوحده يشوف هالمشروع فاشل أو ناجح قبل ما يخسر أفلوسه .
تحياتي لج عزيزتي .

----------


## فديت أبويه

ما شاء الله عليـــــــــــــج ^_^

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة

تسلميننننن واااااااااايد

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة

:Smile:  شكرا حبيبتي

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة

رفع للفائدة

----------


## دريم

> الميزانية: 2500000 درهم إماراتي


لرقم وايد كبير اختيه

يعني لو كل وحدة بتفتح محل عبايات بــ ربع مليون هذي مصيبة
الا اذا انتي زودتي صفر 0


تكلفة المحل لا تتعدى حدود هالحدود

هنا لم تضعي كم اجرة المحل ؟

----------


## Ms Cute

الله يوفقج اختي

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة

> لرقم وايد كبير اختيه
> 
> يعني لو كل وحدة بتفتح محل عبايات بــ ربع مليون هذي مصيبة
> الا اذا انتي زودتي صفر 0
> 
> 
> تكلفة المحل لا تتعدى حدود هالحدود
> 
> هنا لم تضعي كم اجرة المحل ؟


هلا اختي الرقم مب يايبتنه جي  :Smile:  كان موضوع محطوط فالقسم دراسة جدوى وأنا تقيدت بالمبلغ اللي حاطينه والمحل مستحيل كله بـ ربع مليون فيه وايد أشياء ثانية

اختي هاي الدراسة مثال أقرب للواقع حاولت أسوية

والسموحه

----------


## استروبري

يزاج الله الف خير عالمجهود اللي بذلتيه
كله في ميزان حسناتج
بس البنات اللي خافوا من المبلغ الكبير هذا
بإمكانهم يبدون مشروعهم من البيت وشوي شوي يبتدون يوسعون فيه

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## yasminsamir

:Rad: 
يسلمو ايديكى حبيبتى على مجهودك 
وفعلا كنت بفكر فى المشروع ده ونفسى اعملوا بس للاسف انا فى مصر مش بالامارات وهنا الخامات العبايات مختلفة عن الموجودة عندكوا 
بس ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقنى واعملوا 
 :Amen:

----------


## exo0otic

الموضوع حلووو

بس الميزانيه ما تكفي اذا قارنتي بالواقع . .بخبرج التعديلات عن تجربة مستحيل يرضى خياط براتب 1000 درهم لانه أقل خياط ب 1500 هذا ما يقص هذا بس يسوي الفنشنج والخياطات البسييطه يعني ما يقص ! الي يقصصون يبالج ماستر كت عالاقل راتبه 2500 وفوق . . والي يخيط ما يسوي شغل اييد لانه الي يقص ما يعرف يسوي شغل اييد او تطريز , والي يطرز ما يقص . والي يسوي شغل اييد بعد ما يقص يعني كل واجد يسوي شي واحد فقططططططططط . . .شي ثاني المكاين . . .لا تطلبين من موقع لانج ببتتوهقييين بالشحن والاوزن وبيطلعلج أغلى من السووق والخيياييط يستخدمون نوع معين يمكن استخدامه لمده 24 ساعه دون توقف

الي ب 400 رخاص وساعتين وبتبند عليج وبتختبر عقب اسبوع يعني ما تتحمل 

وبعد أدوات الخياطه بتكلفج أكثر ب واايد حطي في بالج الطاولات الخاصه بالقص , وفريمات شغل الييد الخاصه
والمنيكانات مالت القص مش العاديات والكرستلات غاليه الحين نار مش نفس قبل . . .وما يكفي حاليا تستخدمين كرستال فقط لانه صار موضه قديمه , ابحثي عن التميز والتجديد واطلبي اشياء من برا لا تسوين شي معتاد ومكرر ويبالج دانتيلات فرنسيه راقيه وأصليه 

هذا الي في بالي الحيين 

ويعطيج العافيه عالاجتهاد وان شالله تكونو استفدتو

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة

هلا خواتي  :Smile:  الميزانية تقيدت فيها لأنه كان موضوع مسابقة دراسة جدوى للقسم للإخت نجمة الفجر 2009 بس الحمدالله إنه الكل يستفيد ويفكر

----------


## MAHA21

مووووفقة

----------


## umwadha

صراحه روعه
تسلمين
جزاج الله خير

----------


## بنتـ DXB

يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## أحلام علي

حبيبي اشكرج الصراحة

بس بالميزانية زايدة صفر اتوقع

----------


## MAJIDA

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صفوويه

مااااااااااشاااء الله عليج 

ومشكوووووووره

----------


## فتاة مزيد

ماشاء الله

----------


## احتاجك..

الله يوفقج
سبحان الله و بحمده

----------


## Lubna333

يزاج الله خير  :12:

----------


## 3washy55

شكرا ع المجهود عزيزتي الموضوع متعوب عليه وسلم ايدج وايد استفدت من هالدراسه 😗

----------

